# Spray Paint Tent Dust Collector



## RayBob (9 mo ago)

These spray paint tents have a facility in back to strap in a box fan and a furnace filter. I have a 12 MERV 20x20 electrostatic filter in here. Works pretty good with my mitre saw. Doesn’t take long to get a big pile of sawdust in the bottom of the tent and a filter that needs to be cleaned or replaced. Actually more dust is drawn into the test to build up on the bottom than gets sucked into the filter. I figure the filter is looking after the really fine particles and clogs up pretty quick when I have to use MDF. But the MDF dust partly gets blasted off the blade and escapes the tent. Think I will tape the shop vacuum hose close to the blade somehow next time I have to cut MDF. But this setup does a great job with real wood.


----------



## RTWaldo (Jul 27, 2021)

RayBob said:


> View attachment 437942
> 
> 
> These spray paint tents have a facility in back to strap in a box fan and a furnace filter. I have a 12 MERV 20x20 electrostatic filter in here. Works pretty good with my mitre saw. Doesn’t take long to get a big pile of sawdust in the bottom of the tent and a filter that needs to be cleaned or replaced. Actually more dust is drawn into the test to build up on the bottom than gets sucked into the filter. I figure the filter is looking after the really fine particles and clogs up pretty quick when I have to use MDF. But the MDF dust partly gets blasted off the blade and escapes the tent. Think I will tape the shop vacuum hose close to the blade somehow next time I have to cut MDF. But this setup does a great job with real wood.


I made a hanging base for portable saw base. Added cutout sides so the saw sits inside the tent. Theres 6”x8” port for 4” duct collection hose cut into the base and tent. Does good job to catch dust in back of tent. Some gets out the sides. The tent material will not rip if cut . The wife added the binding around the open side for reinforcement. The stand rails are inside the openings by sliding the tent on with stand legs folded. Tent is sitting on tray not anchored. It’s easy to slide lumber in from sides. This also makes the depth about 1/3 less than yours. The fact that dust is not a over the wall is great. Roll saw around the shop where needed with dust collection tent attached. $50 in material.


----------

